

Things “House” Can Teach You about Fixing Bugs - gilz
http://www.gilzilberfeld.com/2011/05/5-things-house-can-teach-you-about.html

======
larrik
Greg House is just about the worst bug-fixer ever. Every episode is
essentially a Depth First Search, in a situation in which that type of search
maximizes pain and suffering.

"We have our first theory that isn't immediately awful, let's stop thinking
and just try it out." _Terrible advice_ in both computing and medicine.

[Edit: changed 'bug-finder' to 'bug-fixer', as pointed out by gilz.]

~~~
gilz
He's not a bug finder. He's a bug fixer. (dev rather than QA).

His methods are crude yet effective - from logical elimination to black box
testing.

Sometimes not even he can save the project.

